# IP-Adresse fuer Steam simulieren



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2009)

Morgen Leute, 

ich habe mal geforstet, aber ich finde kein Thema, das meinem aehnelt.
Mein Problem ist *Steam*.
Die Entwicklung, die in diesem Artikel aufgezeigt wird, beunruhigt mich, vor allem die Tatsache, dass ich vorhatte, mir die US-Version von F.E.A.R. 2 zu kaufen.
Dann kam mir in den Sinn, dass man ja via Proxys einem Webbrowser eine falsche (US-) IP-Adresse simulieren kann.
Logische Schlussfolgerung --> irgendwie sollte das auch mit Steam funktionieren.
Hat jemand von euch eine Loesung fuer dieses Problem, beziehungsweise kennt sich womoeglich damit aus?
Danke im Voraus,
Whoosaa

EDIT:
So, Entwarnung, laut Gamestar kann man die US-version von F.E.A.R. 2 doch aktivieren.
Dan ich das Thema aber jetzt bereits gestartet habe: Hat einer vielleicht trotzdem eine Idee?


----------



## clrokr (15. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man in Steam einen Proxy konfigurieren kann. Aber es gibt auch Filtertreiber soweit ich weiß mit denen man das einfach umleiten kann.

cl


----------



## harl.e.kin (15. Februar 2009)

steam auf englisch stellen sollte auch die uncut version laden. war jedenfalls bei HL2 so.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Februar 2009)

Bist du nicht in den Staaten? 

@Topic: Wieder ein Grund kein Steam zu benutzen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> steam auf englisch stellen sollte auch die uncut version laden. war jedenfalls bei HL2 so.



Nein, Steam kontrolliert die IP-Adressen - reines Ueberwachungsprogramm. *Verschwoerungstheorie zusammenreim* 



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Bist du nicht in den Staaten?
> 
> @Topic: Wieder ein Grund kein Steam zu benutzen.



Jop, und noch mal jop. 
Fuer gewisse Spiele werde ich es aber zwingenderweise installieren muessen..


----------

